

The time has come to end the era of Codehaus - anacleto
http://www.codehaus.org/

======
Lightbody
Sniff. This brings back memories of when I put to bed
[http://opensymphony.com](http://opensymphony.com) and
[http://openqa.org](http://openqa.org). In the era of GitHub these kinds of
organizations seem so odd, but at the time they were critical to some really
important projects. Nothing is forever I suppose!

------
sitkack
They should archive up all the repos/artifacts and put up some torrents. Or
make a codehaus-zombie org on github and export all the SVN repos over to it.

> Will all be migrated to Github - SVN repos will be migrated to Git and
> transferred into the "codehaus" Github account. This is a readonly account.
> Inactive projects may be migrated ahead of the shutdown.

tl;dr they are.

------
ternaryoperator
A tip of the hat to CodeHaus for doing this transition the right way:
Carefully preservation of the projects' assets and plenty of notice to the
contributors.

